# Walther P 38 barrel repair



## modelguy (Jul 8, 2016)

Hello, I have a Walther P38 byf43 with a barrel problem. My idiot nephew used this pistol while involved with reenacting. He had the barrel tapped and plugged. Now, my war souvenir, immaculate condition, matching number pistol is worthless. I put a new wartime stock barrel, just to keep it usable.
Can the plug be repaired? The threads tap in about 0.40.
Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

modelguy said:


> ...My idiot nephew...had the barrel tapped and plugged. Now, my war souvenir, immaculate condition, matching number pistol is worthless...Any advice is appreciated.


My Advice:
1. Make the nephew pay you whatever the original-condition gun was worth, and then give him the unrepaired gun.
2. Before he can load its magazine and rack its slide, beat the s**t outta him, and than kick him all the way from your house to his.


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

What Steve M1911A1 just said times TWO! This is why I NEVER loan a gun to a friend and especially an idiot family member. I feel your pain.


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

That is a truly sad story.

And, no, sorry, but you cannot restore your pistol to original, as you got it, condition.

Any repairs or alterations will be visible and will likely decrease the pistol's value as much as installing your correct, but non matching barrel will.


----------



## modelguy (Jul 8, 2016)

Thank you, gentlemen, your advice is more helpful than you realize. I will make it a point to proceed exactly as described.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> My Advice:
> 1. Make the nephew pay you whatever the original-condition gun was worth, and then give him the unrepaired gun.
> 2. Before he can load its magazine and rack its slide, beat the s**t outta him, and than kick him all the way from your house to his.


Awwww, ain't that a little un-harsh? I was thinking more of holstering the weapon on him in a permanent fashion someplace where the sun don't shine too often.


----------

